# beginner



## promower (Nov 26, 2002)

Thinking about getting into snow removal in Missouri. Hope we get enough snow to make it worthwhile. What is the average price per hour on 3/4 ton pickup plowing and spreading salt,etc? I realize there are a lot of variables. Just like a rough price, advice. thanks


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If you're a sub, probably in your area - $50 -$60 an hour. If you're plowing your own accounts, usually you'll charge so much for the area to be plowed, so figure how long it will take to plow it and shoot for $100 - $125 an hour.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I get $52 an hour to sub. They usually feed me and sometimes I get gas. I charge my accounts to work out at about $100 an hour. Good luck.


----------

